# AF Canyon Ride or lack of a ride



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I went up AF Canyon early to do some scouting. I got up at 5 am and ended up not getting any scouting done. I got stopped at 6:10 for 35 minutes while they had a half marathon start at Tibble Fork. Rode up towards Mineral Basin and got stopped by a honey bucket truck and trailer blocking the trail coming through the S Curves. Half the trailer was hanging over the edge of a cliff. The surprising thing was he was coming down the canyon. The trailer was about 40' long. 

I went up above Silver Lake Flats and the road is blocked just at the top of Major Evans Gulch. A few years ago you could get all of the way to the top rim of Mary Ellen Gulch. I could see a cabin on the far side of Major Evans. Anyone know who built the cabin and had the road blocked off? It said blocked by the utah county Sheriff and not the forest service.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rattler said:


> I went up above Silver Lake Flats and the road is blocked just at the top of Major Evans Gulch. A few years ago you could get all of the way to the top rim of Mary Ellen Gulch. I could see a cabin on the far side of Major Evans. Anyone know who built the cabin and had the road blocked off? It said blocked by the utah county Sheriff and not the forest service.


That's all privately owned ground, I think the owner is Tischner or something.

It used to be open access but a lady rolled a ATV and they sued the landowner for how dangerous it was and he closed it down. Its been closed for quite a while now... so its probably been longer than you thought since you were up there last.

-DallanC


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

It's been about 8 years since I was up there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

DallanC said:


> That's all privately owned ground, I think the owner is Tischner or something.
> 
> It used to be open access but a lady rolled a ATV and they sued the landowner for how dangerous it was and he closed it down. Its been closed for quite a while now... so its probably been longer than you thought since you were up there last.
> 
> -DallanC


The road has been closed as long as I have been going up there about 10 years. The cabin is relatively new (completed) within the last couple years I believe. I'm not sure on the owner either but like Dallin said I had heard it was owned by the Tischner's who own the ford dealerships.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No he's a Doctor. I know Al Tischner (Ford dealer) personally and it's not him.


-DallanC


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

DallanC said:


> No he's a Doctor. I know Al Tischner (Ford dealer) personally and it's not him.
> 
> -DallanC


Good to know, thanks.


----------

